# TT rivals: what did you nearly buy?



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I hear alot of Golf R and Caymans in the mix but what nearly got your money - or what tempts you now instead of your TT?

I tried the Golf R and the S3, both competent but didn't match the looks, style and distinction of the TT.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmm not much really, the TTS was relatively cheap on lease compared to its rivals. Well, aside from the Golf R which was much cheaper (but it didn't really do much for me).

There was the S3 saloon I liked the look of, and the RS3, but I'm glad I didn't get either of them, especially since the A3 was facelifted pretty much the same moment I would have taken delivery.

I was interested in the Focus RS, but it wasn't out :roll: still think the TTS is my favourite though.

I wanted 4wd so that narrowed things down quite a bit. The M135i was a bit tempting but again not really a match for the TTS.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Nearly bought a used Jaguar F-Type. I then thought I'd go a completely different route and try my first ever new car, and for the money I wanted to spend I think the TTS was the best car for what I wanted around. My TT is a weekend car, so any Golf was out for me. My daily driver is a BMW so that ruled them out too.

I love my TTS and I've really enjoyed my first experience of owning a new car, as I've now ticked that box, but will go back to the used maket next time I think. I have a terrible habit of starting to plan my next car about a week after buying my last and the reality of new car depreciation has set in. What tempts me now is something with more cylinders again, F-Type or 997.2.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

GolfR, S3, 235i & M3.

Value for money, the Golf R is a great package and fun drive but the interior is poor.

Didn't really enjoy the 235i, felt leaden compared to the TTS, however the M3 was a different story, BUT my wife commented there wasn't enough height adjustment on the seats in both cars - salesman's solution 'you could try a cushion' - maybe he was trying to be funny, however, immediate exit from the BMW garage, probably for life. Also the interiors are so dated.

The S3 felt tame compared to the Golf.

As for the TTS it was the complete package for us - design, power & grip. I say us, as my wife was never interested in cars but I can't get her out of it as she says it brings out her 'naughty side' - so no plans to change and have not seen anything to tempt us. Not even the RS as IMO the fixed spoiler just ruins the lines and the TTS has enough power for 99% of occassions


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Pugliese said:


> Not even the RS as IMO the fixed spoiler just ruins the lines and the TTS has enough power for 99% of occassions


According to the vague press release information, there will be an option to delete the spoiler on the back of the RS.It's something I would consider if it's like the tts set up.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I was torn between TT and M135i.

BMW had the speed/power plus practicality

Audi had the aesthetics both interior and exterior

At the end of the day it felt special driving in the TT rather than the M135i and I have always wanted a TT.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Merc A45

Turned out to be an awesome engine surrounded by an uninspiring and badly build body with awful interior.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Always wanted an RS3 until I sat inside it and instantly thought 'Nah....'


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

I was tempted by the M135i, nice engine, just a shame about the dated interior. Externally it wasn't that striking either.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Porsche boxter S but the that as 15 years ago when I bought yellow have since bought a Golf R only that was to replace my Golf anni not the TT


----------



## woodencowboy (May 16, 2015)

I think for me and the price range I was looking at it was between the 3.2 boxster s, the jaguar s type r or the the tt 3.2.

I liked the thought of the boxster but it just never went past a thought and the s type r was a serious contender with a v8 and 400 bhp but I'd wanted a mk1 tt since I saw the press release when I was 15 and I loved the Shap then (when it was without the spoiler). Fast forward 17 years and the 3.2 styling just worked for me.


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a lovely '04 V6 and recently looked into replacing it with a '05/6 Cayman. Not any more. The Porsche interior isn't a patch on the Audi and it didn't really feel any faster, despite being the S version. The ride was awful too, much worse than the TT. Very disappointing, but the upside is that it made me appreciate the Audi for the bargain it is. Nothing comes close to a Mk1 TT for value, especially the V6, which always feels special.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

When I retired last year I promised myself my first convertible. As well as the TT I also fancied the A3 and BMW 2 Series convertibles - both looked really nice especially with the roof down.
Although the BMW offered some decent engines I didn't really like their interiors. The A3 was very nice inside but didn't offer any engines with enough grunt.
On top of that the convertible roofs on both took twice as long as the TT to open / close going through a dramatic and convoluted procedure, they were both obviously longer than the TT (so harder to get in to those tight spaces) and their boot sizes weren't any bigger than the TT with the roofs down. Rearward visibility was nowhere near as good as in the TT roadster and of course their handling didn't match the TT's either.
So in the end I'm very pleased I went for the TT roadster - and you know sometimes the absence of any rear seats can be an advantage. :twisted:


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have not bought anything yet but I can tell you my situation

Its between a honda civic e.g. from the 90s and a MK1 TT

Im really not sure if I want to buy a car for style or reliability

but at the moment the TT is a winner I believe


----------

